# Hi everyone new to the forum



## Dusty77 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi everyone I am new to the forum and was wondering if flexcut tools were any good I am just starting out right now 
I am just using a pocket knife for wood carving but would like to start off with a small set of tools right now I am 
Just interested in doing spirit faces and indians on walking sticks but would like to move onto bigger projects in the future and eventually will purchase more tools as I need them I just don't want to purchase to many tools at once and get way in over my head I also heard Two Cherries is good any help would be great thanks Dustin


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forums.

I am not a carver so I can't answer your question about flexcut tools.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to Lumberjocks.

My favorite carving tools are pfiel swiss made tools but they can be expensive. They are very nice and have great quality. I just noticed this beginners set . It's not a bad deal in my opinion. However, I also like Henry Taylor tools and others as well. The Flecut tools are also among my favorites.

Being a beginner at woodcarving you might want to take a good look at chip carving. It's pretty easy to learn how to do it if you practice it. Check out mychipcarving.com . Marty is the owner and a great Lumberjock

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a set of Flexcut carving tools. I do very little carving. They work fine but I would not strike them hard with a mallet. They are cheaper because they use less steel. Phiel, Two Cherries, & Henry Taylor are definitely much better if you don't mind spend much more money.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Julian is right about how you handle the flexcut tools. However, in my book for the price the flexcut tools are very useful to have. BTW, I'm no professional carver but I sure do enjoy carving. The best thing to do in my opinion is to jump into it and have some fun. All you need to get started in chip carving is to get one chip carving knife, a proper sharpening stone, a chip carving book, and some basswood. Check out Marty's site. If you want to try your hand at caricature carving or whittling get you a carving knife and a stone and a good beginner book. Check out woodcarving illustrated

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to growing group of great Wood Carvers, when I first started
carving eleven or so years ago I felt just like you, not knowing anything
about carving tools I purchased a cheapo set of Chinese made tools, big 
mistake. Go easy and by the best, I also recomend you buy a good carving
knife and go with Phiel line of tools. A few years later I started using power
tools for my Bird Carvings but occasionally I will carve I will carve a few little 
bears with my knives.
First of all, before you start carving anything be aware of SAFETY, buy a good 
carving glove or thumb guards, then a whole lot of BAND AIDS and enjoy
your carving as it is a whole lot of fun.
Oscar


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to Lumberjocks.

I dont do much carving but I have some Flecut and Phiel . I think the Phiel are the best, but at a price. 
Good Luck on the carving…

Richard


----------



## Dusty77 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the information is there any good online carving sites in Canada that have good prices on phiel 
I am not looking to go to cheap route I just don't want to spend to much money I would rather buy tools as I go 
I would rather buy 4 or 5 tools at a time then a set and if I need a tool for a certain project I can pick it up my Great Uncle was a really good wood Carver so I would like to carry on the tradition


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Just a FYI Dusty Hartville Tool has all there Flecut carving tools on sale …. Just got the e-mail. Good luck with what ever route you go.

Richard


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Dusty

I am a great believer in flexcut tools, I use their palm tools in my reciprocating tool on my dremel as well as use them by hand,they are cheaper then other brands, they stay sharp for long period of time. I like the SK number on flexcut,you buy almost any gouge shape you want one at a time.I have bought most of my flexcut tools from MDI woodcarving supply in Maine
Happy Carving
Bruce


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard Dusty, Flexcut tools are a great beginner's carving
tools, and a good carving knife there is no need to go into the more 
expensive tools like Phiel until you feel comfortable and have carved
a few projects. Before I forget a good carving glove is a must, and 
whole lot of 'bandaids' enjoy your carvings.
Oscar


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Phiel makes good stuff as well as Two Cherries. Pine Forge is another one. Flex cut work just fine. If it is something you want to pursue over time I would say look at going with the best you can afford.


----------

